# Taken half an hour before my 50 mm *shattered*...



## Harmony (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah. So that aspect of the outing kind of sucked. I am presently lens-less. I'm keeping a smile by remember it was practically the cheapest lens you can break... :er:

I took this with my 30D and 50 mm into the reflection in my friend's 5D and 24-70 mm.

Full size, please!


----------



## photomaniac (Jun 22, 2009)

That's an interesting one. It took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 22, 2009)

that's kewl...


Now, how'd the lens shatter?


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmm, I can't seem to quite get how the light is bouncing around through the lens to achieve that. Looks messy though. >.<

What lens was it exactly? And if it was just the front element, that's usually the cheapest part of the lens to replace.


----------



## DemonAstroth (Jun 22, 2009)

Considering it's a 50mm 1.8, I venture to guess that even replacing the front element would be more expensive than picking up another one.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 22, 2009)

I took a step off the bus, tripped, didn't have the strap around my neck and dropped my camera. A cheap tamron replacement is arriving until I can muster enough money to buy a better lens. 

No, the lens is really busted. Both the physical and electronic areas are in two pieces, with a sheet of what appears to be copper ripped. 

I'm not sure what you mean by 'bouncing', but I do know that I took 3 more shots after this one and this was the only one where you could see my camera so clearly. It was most likely luck!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess that falls into the realm of "stupid camera tricks.".....

Been there, done that, got the paperweight.

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 22, 2009)

It's a photo you'll have for the rest of your life to remind you of fond memories, lost dosh........ and to keep the strap on.   

It really is weird.  I think that's why I like it.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for all of the comments, everyone! I know that from now on, the strap will STAY ON.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 22, 2009)

Camera strap = good, wuvable thing for your neck. No matter how much it chaffs.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 22, 2009)

the other day my camera fell from about 3 ft - 4 ft luckily it only received some scratches... next month im probably gunna buy camera armour (need to buy clothes this month and my monopod if i have enough.)

great effect, my theorie of the real story is the 50mm got a boner over the 5D but since the 50mm is prime, it couldnt erect thus causing it to explode 

sorry to hear about your lens =[


----------



## Harmony (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the cheer-uppance, guys!


----------

